# Need some help: Jriver > Onkyo 818 > LED > remote



## dougc

I'm so new to setting this HTPC up, I'm not sure what even to ask, so here's what I have and what I want to do. 

I want to:

-use J river to organize my music and movies from my couch upstairs
-use my existing PC (win 7) and 2 TB HD that is downstairs
-use my Onkyo 818 as the AVR upstairs
-use my 60" LED upstairs to view the J river HT View panel and watch movies from the couch
-use a single universal remote (such as a Harmony) to control everything (J River,Onkyo 818, BD player,cable box,future additions)
-have it easy enough for my wife and 9 y/o daughter to toggle between Netflix, BD, cable, music from the HD, Pandora, etc. from the single remote


I can leave the PC on all the time, A/V rack is directly above the PC downstairs with 9' wire distance. What do I need to buy? How does it all connect?

Thanks!
Doug


----------



## RTS100x5

It would simplify matters greatly to move your PC upstairs with the rest of the equipment....otherwise your looking at buying a media player that could stream wirelessly to your system upstairs...and that gets pretty dicey if you dont have some very nice wifi gear.... are there any CAT5 wires from your PC in to attic that could be used to go directly to the TV ?


----------



## prerich

To the OP: RTS100X5 is correct, you will either need to hardwire some cat5 or have some serious wireless in your home. You can set up you PC as a DLNA server via JRiver. I'm currently doing that - however, I'm hard wired in via Cat 5. Music over wireless is easy enough (I can send that to my phone or any other wireless device in my home), but movies, Netflix and the like are another issue and that issue is bandwidth. You don't want your Netflix movies to stall because of limited bandwidth. 

As far as control goes - you can use Gizmo to set up an android device as a remote - or you can use JRemote with an iOS device. It's simple enough to do. 

What type of router are you using in your setup?


----------



## dougc

I currently have the PC downstairs hardwired with cat5 to the router upstairs in the a/v cabinet, which also houses the router. I have the 2Wire 3800HGV-B router supplied by AT&T Uverse, and a TrendNet Gigabit switch. I have J River running through DNLA on the Onkyo, but it will not push video or images. I have also connected to Gizmo through my iPhone to control audio, but I still want to get the awesome Theater view capability on the main LED screen, which is a Vizeo E-series smart TV. A friend suggested a media player such as WD-TV.

Running extra wires is easy for my setup. I am starting to remodel the room next week, so I want to make sure I get enough wire placed before the walls go on.


----------



## ALMFamily

Subscribed Doug - looks like you are going to beat me to this!


----------



## dougc

ALMFamily said:


> Subscribed Doug - looks like you are going to beat me to this!


Ours are a little different, so I didn't want to keep highjacking your project! I really like the J River interface, now if I can just get it to show up on the TV... I want to avoid having to buy an Oppo so I can build a new LCR.

Costco has a Harmony 700 for $80 right now, so I'm hoping I can get that to run everything with a USB IR set to the PC.


----------



## prerich

dougc said:


> I currently have the PC downstairs hardwired with cat5 to the router upstairs in the a/v cabinet, which also houses the router. I have the 2Wire 3800HGV-B router supplied by AT&T Uverse, and a TrendNet Gigabit switch. I have J River running through DNLA on the Onkyo, but it will not push video or images. I have also connected to Gizmo through my iPhone to control audio, but I still want to get the awesome Theater view capability on the main LED screen, which is a Vizeo E-series smart TV. A friend suggested a media player such as WD-TV.
> 
> Running extra wires is easy for my setup. I am starting to remodel the room next week, so I want to make sure I get enough wire placed before the walls go on.


If I'm hearing you correctly, you want the Theaterview interface upstairs. I'm not sure if that's possible without another pc.:dontknow:

You should be able to access you media though. You sould see the onkyo as a place that you can play to. If not, using a WDhd device, Roku, or similar device will allow you to use your media (sans Theaterview).


----------



## dougc

Yes, I want the theater view upstairs most of all. I wouldn't think there is much difference having the htpc hidden in a closet vs being directly under. Wouldn't both be controlled using ir or rf? I'm not dead set on J River either if there is another product that gets me there easier.


----------



## prerich

JRiver is the easiest!!! I'd run an HDMI cable up to your onkyo - have the HTPC as a source (since it's on all-day), configure it to boot into Theaterview from startup. You wouldn't even need the network cable because now it would be a source on your AVR. (now if you want to go out to multiple devices like a laptop, tablet, phone or another computer then you will need a bit more in design)...but if all you want to do is go upstairs, that's it! PM me with a diagram of everything you want to do.


----------



## dougc

prerich said:


> JRiver is the easiest!!! I'd run an HDMI cable up to your onkyo - have the HTPC as a source (since it's on all-day), configure it to boot into Theaterview from startup. You wouldn't even need the network cable because now it would be a source on your AVR. (now if you want to go out to multiple devices like a laptop, tablet, phone or another computer then you will need a bit more in design)...but if all you want to do is go upstairs, that's it! PM me with a diagram of everything you want to do.


I tried running the HDMI cable from the PC to the Onkyo's HDMI PC input, I'm just getting a blue screen on the TV when PC is selected as source when in Theaterview, or anything other than DNLA, which just shows the generic screen for audio (same as connecting a USB HD). Is there more detailed configuration at the PC or in J River?

Thanks!!



-- this thread has links to a IR to RF extender that would allow me to use IR keyboard with the PC


----------



## prerich

Yes, you should configure your JRiver product to bitstream (it's configured not to bitstream by default). Depending on which version of JRiver you have - it may be in the the video or audio portion of the options menu. You have the HDMI cable from the pc going to input 6 on the Onkyo. You also have the output of the Onkyo going to the HDMI in of the TV right? (I'm not trying to berate you at all - just trouble shooting  ). If you still have a blue screen - check the input of the TV (make sure it's on the correct hdmi input). 

Also are you seeing the Windows 7 screen upon startup? After you start Windows, then enter JRiver - if you still have video - good. After that - enter Theaterview, if it bluescreens only on Theaterview, we have a different problem. I want to make sure though - that you're getting a signal to your Onkyo and to your TV before we dig further. Hit me back if you can't or can see the Windows 7 desktop on your TV upstairs. We'll go from there.


----------



## prerich

FYI, I'm decent at this . My entire rig consist of my HTPC connected to my amps (Adcom GFA 5503, Yamaha MX-830 [X2], and a Behringer EP4000 powering my subs). I have the output of my HTPC going to projector, and a 50 inch monitor. I can also watch prerecorded shows and digital downloads in my bedrooms via my HTPC and a gigabyte LAN. I can also stream my music via WAN (wi-fi), so stick with me - we'll work this out! :yes:

(Speakers in my rig are Klipsch Cornwalls L/R, Klipsch Heresy C, Def Tech BP1 & BP2 [side and rear surrounds - BP1's also have passive DCM subs] Sub woofers are Wharfedale SW-380's modified [using and external amp and HTPC serves as the crossover])


----------



## dougc

I don't feel berated all! I am eager to learn and thankful for your help getting this set up. I am still at work, but finally get home tomorrow morning to dig in to this. My friend is bringing over his Oppo 103 tomorrow also for me to try in my system. I have a feeling that it's going to be a bad idea since I will want to have my own Oppo soon.


----------



## ALMFamily

dougc said:


> I don't feel berated all! I am eager to learn and thankful for your help getting this set up. I am still at work, but finally get home tomorrow morning to dig in to this. My friend is bringing over his Oppo 103 tomorrow also for me to try in my system. *I have a feeling that it's going to be a bad idea since I will want to have my own Oppo soon*.


Yup - baaaaad idea...


----------



## prerich

The Oppo is nice!!!! It could function as a preamp all by its lonesome!!!


----------



## dougc

OK, I changed to bitstream and still no connection. I have an ATI graphics card driver that thinks that the HDMI cable is not plugged in, which it is. This was found from a right click to the sound icon at the bottom right of the screen to enable the output device to ATI HDMI output. It says that the driver is up to date and functional.


----------



## RTS100x5

Onkyo has a horrible HDMI board....run the HDMI straight to the HDTV and see if your getting signal that way...


----------



## prerich

Yes!!! Follow this suggestion!


----------



## prerich

P.S. is your ATI graphics card onboard or is it a separate card? Also, how are you viewing this - on a secondary monitor or on your TV? Are you outputing dual HDMI or do you have your VGA and HDMI connections hooked up simo?


----------



## prerich

If you are running 2 monitors (regular monitor and your TV) your ATI driver may not be set to clone monitors. You will see a picture on whatever monitor is labeled monitor 1 - you must enable clone to output to both monitors. Also I hope they are both capable of 1920x1080 resolutions.


----------



## dougc

It is an onboard graphics card. The cables are good and the Onkyo reads other devices on every HDMI channel. When I ran it from the PC to the TV, the PC still doesn't recognize that there is an HDMI cable connected in any configuration we tried. We are going to try a shorter HDMI cable from the PC to a smaller HDMI monitor. I think there is a problem with the board reading the HDMI jack.


----------



## dougc

Archaea came by tonight and figured out that the HDMI port on the graphics card is bad, so I have a new one en route. The DVI to HDMI connector from the PC to the TV worked, so we (he) narrowed it down that way. Hopefully this will be plug and play in about 4 days time.


----------



## ALMFamily

Good to hear you got it straightened out - and, is there anything Jonathon doesn't know about?!


----------



## prerich

Excellent, it's always good as a tech to get your hands on the pc!


----------



## dougc

ALMFamily said:


> Good to hear you got it straightened out - and, is there anything Jonathon doesn't know about?!


I couldn't find anything he didn't know something about!



prerich said:


> Excellent, it's always good as a tech to get your hands on the pc!


I wish I knew more about PCs. I have learned a lot in the last week with all the help from you guys. I am now looking at which wireless keyboard/mouse. Any suggestions? Logitech K800?


----------



## dougc

I also found the Logitech K400 RF keyboard with a touchpad. This one would be nice since I wouldn't have to have a mouse. Would this work through the floor to the HTPC in the basement? It claims distance of 33ft.


----------



## prerich

For your situation - you may have to go upscale with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823765006

It's expensive but has a 100ft range. Also take heed to how many wireless devices you have an what MHZ they run on.


----------



## dougc

Uh oh. I already ordered the K400, so hopefully it works. It was only $19 shipped for a refirb, so worth a try.


----------



## rselby

dougc said:


> Uh oh. I already ordered the K400, so hopefully it works. It was only $19 shipped for a refirb, so worth a try.


I sorta use my wireless keyboard the way you are wanting to use yours, I just got a male to female USB extension( actually 2 @ 16ft each) and plug one end into the usb on the HTPC and the other end( which is close to me) I pluged in the usb receiver for the keyboard...works great, hope this helps!


----------



## dougc

That does help, thank you. I will do this if I don't have the range. Everything is here, but I haven't had two seconds to get the box apart and the graphics card installed. Hope it works!


----------



## dougc

OK, graphics card is in, wireless keyboard reaches upstairs, J River now runs successfully through the PC to the Onkyo via HDMI to the PC HDMI output. I have identical info on both the PC monitor and TV screen. Problem is that the sound continues to go through DNLA. 

How do I configure J River to play sound through the PC HDMI input on the 818 and show the image on the screen while in PC mode on the 818?


----------



## dougc

OK, so now I found that the graphics card that I installed does not support audio. Grrr! It is the GE210 and I ordered the GT210. The photo and description matched the GT, but model # for the GE. So, that one is coming back out, going back since they don't sell the GT (I have to pay the shipping too), and I bought an Asus GT610 1gb Graphics Card. It was another $10, 4 generations newer than the other, much better, faster.


----------



## ALMFamily

dougc said:


> OK, so now I found that the graphics card that I installed does not support audio. Grrr! It is the GE210 and I ordered the GT210. The photo and description matched the GT, but model # for the GE. So, that one is coming back out, going back since they don't sell the GT (I have to pay the shipping too), and I bought an Asus GT610 1gb Graphics Card. It was another $10, 4 generations newer than the other, much better, faster.


Argh - I can just imagine your frustration when you found that out. On the plus side, you are doing some great leg work for me my good sir!


----------



## prerich

I was going to recommend a GT430 myself - but the 610 will do


----------



## dougc

You are welcome! If had a remote clue of what I was doing, that would help too! :dumbcrazy: I have been at work so much and working on the remodel when I am at home, I have hardly had time to mess with it if all the parts did work as it should. Then it's daddy time with my little girl when she gets home from school until swim team, or piano, or (insert school event here)...

Have you played around with J River yet, Joe?


----------



## dougc

prerich said:


> I was going to recommend a GT430 myself - but the 610 will do


430... 431, whatever it takes... :spend:

You think it will do well though?


----------



## ALMFamily

dougc said:


> You are welcome! If had a remote clue of what I was doing, that would help too! :dumbcrazy: I have been at work so much and working on the remodel when I am at home, I have hardly had time to mess with it if all the parts did work as it should. Then it's daddy time with my little girl when she gets home from school until swim team, or piano, or (insert school event here)...
> 
> Have you played around with J River yet, Joe?


I wish Doug - pretty much in the same boat you are. Both boys are in basketball, doing baseball camps (my youngest son actually made one of the area tournament teams) and my daughter is doing gymnastics. Between all that and the lobby / brewery project, I am swamped.


----------



## prerich

Yes, the GT610 should work fine. I was going to ask did you get the fanless version but that doesn't matter with you, your PC is downstairs :TT


----------



## dougc

I bought the ASUS with the giant heat sink block on it, but I have plenty of space above and below it. I just got an email saying the shipping is delayed several days for some reason, so more wait to get this baby going.


----------



## dougc

New sound card is in - still no sound thru HDMI, only video


----------



## prerich

Ok, make sure you have the latest NVidia drivers (which will include the HDMI Sound adapter as well). Then go to your sound settings in control panel, make sure your default sound is your HDMI, set your speakers up for 7.1 or 5.1 (which ever configuration you're running). Test the sound outside of JRiver by playing the configuration test in windows. If you hear sound - your problem is in your JRiver setup. 

If you have sound in windows - open JRiver and go to options - go to audio and make sure your default audio (hdmi) and set your audio to Bitstream (you can choose what to bitstream - if its going to your receiver and it has a DSD DAC....bitstream everything). You should be good to go after that.


----------



## prerich

You should also remove any ATI video drivers from your system if you are running a Nvidia card.


----------



## dougc

prerich said:


> Ok, make sure you have the latest NVidia drivers (which will include the HDMI Sound adapter as well). Then go to your sound settings in control panel, make sure your default sound is your HDMI, set your speakers up for 7.1 or 5.1 (which ever configuration you're running). Test the sound outside of JRiver by playing the configuration test in windows. If you hear sound - your problem is in your JRiver setup.
> 
> If you have sound in windows - open JRiver and go to options - go to audio and make sure your default audio (hdmi) and set your audio to Bitstream (you can choose what to bitstream - if its going to your receiver and it has a DSD DAC....bitstream everything). You should be good to go after that.


I updated 4 sets of drivers, and it says that all drivers are up to date. I have changed the default to HDMI, but no sound. My 818 does not see the HDMI signal from the pc though. "Analog" is displayed on the HDMI when I have PC selected, so I am thinking that my issue is at the settings on the PC. Then I ruined the HDMI cable when moving the AV rack out to try a different HDMI input, so I have to wait on the new cable to arrive. :hissyfit:



prerich said:


> You should also remove any ATI video drivers from your system if you are running a Nvidia card.


Maybe this is the culprit. Should I uninstall/reinstall the Nvidia drivers after I remove the ATI drivers?

I found this "how to" I will try to uninstall the drivers:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/358947/how-to-correctly-remove-graphics-card-drivers-/


----------



## prerich

Yes - uninstall the ATI drivers and then the Nvidia drivers....then reinstall the Nvidia drivers. If you can, put some screen shots up of your sound settings in Windows 7. This would be easier if I were there to help you, but this is as close as I can get .


----------



## prerich

P.S. You say that analog is displayed when you select the PC? Look and make sure your HDMI assignments are correct. Easy way to check is to use a different hdmi jack like the one for BD/DVD - HDMI jack 6 also has a tie with the PC in Analog according to the manual. I'd check those settings as well. I really wish you lived in NW Florida!!!! :nerd:


----------



## dougc

prerich said:


> I really wish you lived in NW Florida!!!! :nerd:


That makes two of us! Ice is falling from the sky tonight in KC. Yuck. I will fix the drivers and try all the connections in the morning and report back.


----------



## dougc

I have sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now to see if I have video too - waiting for the new HDMI cable to arrive. It's always something, isn't it? I uninstalled the drivers using Driver Cleaner Pro, reinstalled, configuired the sounds in devices to 7.1. Uninstalled JRiver, reinstalled. Nvidia now sees the 818 as an HDMI source. PC input configured properly on the Onkyo. I have sound from the 818 via HDMI from the HTPC. Thanks Prerich - you are the best. Hang tight though, I'm not in the clear until I see video.

Ok, so now how do I get sound to come out of the headphones jack on the PC while the HDMI is sending the sound to the AVR?


----------



## dougc

Success! Everything works finally. That was a wild ride. I have a digital copy of Oblivion and JRiver automatically changes playback to 2 channel. What's up with that?


----------



## prerich

dougc said:


> Success! Everything works finally. That was a wild ride. I have a digital copy of Oblivion and JRiver automatically changes playback to 2 channel. What's up with that?


Under jriver DSP studio set the output to 7.1 and JRSS on (you need it for digital copies because the are in regular DD or DD+


----------



## dougc

It is already set this way. This is the actual message: "Playback could not be started using the format 48kHz 32bit 8ch. This format would work 48kHz 32bit 2ch". I see several people have the same issue on the JRiver forum, but it's usually when they are using optical cables.

I also saw this I'm going to try:
Try dropping the bitdepth to 24-bit in DSP studio and re-enabling event style. I've noticed that some video cards have problems playing with certain hardware at high fidelity settings. If that doesn't work, drop the hardware buffer size to 50ms and retest.

It also doesn't hurt to match Windows sound output to match JRiver's settings in case there is a problem with exclusive mode: 

Right-click the sound icon and choose playback devices. Select your audio device, and choose configure-->set to 5.1. Save settings, enter the properties dialog and change bitdepth and sample rate to what you are using in JRiver (in the case of the above troubleshooter, set it at 24/48000).

and this thread

and this


----------



## dougc

I am able to get Dolby DTS Master to work now in 7.1, so I'm finally happy with this. I paid for JRiver too, which was a close one since I was on my last day of double-extended trial version. I found a great blog for the next person that comes along and wants to set up JRiver since they just assume that everyone that wants to use their software is a computer genius like Prerich! JRiver does not have any sort of a tutorial, just a wiki that is more like a table of contents. 

Here is a good Tutorial on how to set up JRiver

and a good REW tutorial

Here are my new issues that I need to fix:
- I'm only getting 2ch playback with Red October
- I have a Subwoofer Hum when the HTPC is connected


----------



## prerich

dougc said:


> I am able to get Dolby DTS Master to work now in 7.1, so I'm finally happy with this. I paid for JRiver too, which was a close one since I was on my last day of double-extended trial version. I found a great blog for the next person that comes along and wants to set up JRiver since they just assume that everyone that wants to use their software is a computer genius like Prerich! JRiver does not have any sort of a tutorial, just a wiki that is more like a table of contents. Here is a good Tutorial on how to set up JRiver Here are my new issues that I need to fix: - I'm only getting 2ch playback with Red October - I have a Subwoofer Hum when the HTPC is connected


Thats weird...playa disc and see which track is playing (right click and select information while playing a BD. I have no clue about the hum.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

